# A couple of Games im addicted too!



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://armorgames.com/play/1576/sc-guitar-maniac-dx-3
Great one if you like guitar games!

http://www.break.com/games/pinch-hitter.html
Addictive!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

The pitch one I can't get past stage 2 :lol: I will though! guitar one is good but I prefer guitar hero on the 360 :lol:


----------

